# Sondage Tablettes Tactile



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Dans le cadre de ma formation, un DUT Informatique, nous devons réaliser un sondage sur le thème de notre choix.

Avec mon groupe, nous avons décidé de nous intéresser aux tablettes tactile vu que c'est un sujet très en vogue en ce moment dans le monde High Tech.

Je me suis donc dit que ce forum était un bon moyen pour récolter des avis à propos de ce sujet.

Les réponses ne seront utilisées que dans le cadre de la formation et pour notre présentation devant les profs !  

Sondage : http://bit.ly/fQ2pJD

Merci à vous par avance pour votre participation !


----------



## Rod.P (23 Février 2011)

Fireman35000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Merci à vous par avance pour votre participation !



La première question est :mouais:

 Si vous possédez déja une tablette tactile, laquelle possédez-vous ? *  

 Oui
 Non

Il me semble que la question devrait plutôt être "possédez vous une tablette tactile ?"
Non ?

Dans tous les cas j'ai participé à votre sondage.


----------



## Babyfasty (24 Février 2011)

je viens de le faire aussi. assez simpliste le travail demander avec un sondage 'léger'
mais bon si c'est ce qui est demandé...


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Février 2011)

Idem, c'est vraiment trop simpliste ...Dommage !
Par exemple la rubrique "Quelle utilisation en faites vous ?" aurait mérité beaucoup plus de choix et avec une gradation de ces choix !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses, c'est cool !

Oui, c'est vrai que les réponses peuvent paraitre un peu simpliste mais bon, il fallait réalisé une petite étude de marché que l'on devra présenté ensuite sous la forme d'un dossier.

On a voulu ciblé les besoins principaux et des questions assez générales ouvertes à un public informaticiens ou non informaticiens.

Bonne journée !


----------

